# Confusion on roan! Strawberry vs. Red



## patchesofheaven74 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi guys. I'm soo horribly confused on strawberry roan and red roan. 
I know what they look like but i'm unsure how they are genetically different. 

is it the difference that one if chestnut with flaxen or what? 


thanks for the help.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I believe they are both genetically the same. They are both e/e because if it was anything different you'd end up with E+/e or E+/E+ which would give you a black based horse, not red.

So I believe it's just the phenotype (appearance) that is different, not the genotype. (genetics)


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

They are exactly the same. Different names for one color.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> They are exactly the same. Different names for one color.


That's what I have always heard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## patchesofheaven74 (Feb 16, 2012)

Ok thank you guys for the help <3


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

also red can be bay roans....most people where I live call bay roans--red roan, chestnut roans--strawberry roan. 

So for that reason alone...I like to call them bay roan, chestnut roan, etc....LOL. Blue roan is the about the only one I don't call Base Color + Roan.


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

Around here red roan and bay roan are more or less two terms for the same color, bay roan. A bay horse with roan. Where as 'strawberry roan' refers to a chestnut/sorrel based roan. I've also heard strawberry roan referred to as 'red roan' around here though.

Just as well, in this area I occasionally see blue roan called Black Roan, since blue roan is a black horse with roan.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Red Roan* or Strawberry Roan describes true or classic roan on a chestnut base coat. The mane and tail remain red or have only a few white hairs, while the body ranges from nearly chestnut to pinkish. Geneticists prefer the term "chestnut roan," but this term is not in common use.


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

patchesofheaven74 said:


> Hi guys. I'm soo horribly confused on strawberry roan and red roan.
> I know what they look like but i'm unsure how they are genetically different.
> 
> is it the difference that one if chestnut with flaxen or what?
> ...


Depends where you live. It's very regional. In most areas Strawberry Roan/Red Roan/Chestnut Roan are all the same, but some areas call Bay Roan/Red Roan the same. 

My preferred usage (which they use in Welsh ponies ) is chestnut roan, bay roan and black roan (though blue roan isn't usually confused with anything else, so that one is usually more interchangable).


----------



## SplashedOver (Feb 24, 2012)

I always thought 
red roans were bays with roaning
& strawberry roans were chestnut with roaning
blue roans black with roaning.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

It seems most are in agreeance, haha. In my area a red roan has a bay base, and a strawbrerry roan has a chestnut/sorrel base. Blue roan is a black base.


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

SplashedOver said:


> I always thought
> red roans were bays with roaning
> & strawberry roans were chestnut with roaning
> blue roans black with roaning.


pretty much.. but.. the gene is roan and to some if you say bay with roaning, it means something different than bay roan. If you say "roaning" many people think of that as a broader term encompassing the rabicano roaning as well, such as exhibited by this mare. FV Alarazzl Rose by FV Fantasy Farwa x Razzldazzl Rose . She's obviously not a chestnut (strawberry) roan. She does have rabicano and sabino though on a flaxen chestnut base.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Around here and almost everybody I know calls Chestnut- Strawberry Roan, and Bays Bay Roan or Red Roan.


----------

